# Windows 10 on Raspberry Pi



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.cnet.com/news/raspberry-pi-2-model-b-is-a-quad-core-upgrade-on-sale-today/


----------



## Golden_ (Mar 31, 2014)

Ohh no. The resource hog will hammered the small thing.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I doubt that. It will probably be a stripped down version based on Windows RT which runs on ARM processors. The Raspberry Pi uses and ARM processor.


----------

